# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Sneak Peek: The Hyrel Pick and Place Head!

## Davo

Here's a quick look at progress on our new Pick and Place head, compatible with every Hyrel 3D Printer. When combined with 3D Printing and Light Milling operations, the possibilities really open up for small runs of custom circuit boards.

----------


## curious aardvark

damn that's cool ! 
I also approve of the 'tidyness' of the lab :-)

man after my own heart :-)

----------


## Mjolinor

Pah , not enough work going on if it is that tidy. Monday morning and Friday night are the only times it should look like that.  :Smile:

----------


## Davo

:Wink: 


1234567890

----------


## Davo

Now a full-blown pick-and-place solution:

----------

